# Reynolds Aero 58



## roadrun (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone got the Reynolds Aero 58 wheels. Been looking at these against Zipp 404 Firecrest CC.
They seem to be going in different directions technology wise.
Zipps have a round blunt shape where the spokes go into the rim, the Reynolds come to point, guess time will tell which technology goes forward, although both seem to go with wider rims.
Just wondered if anyone has ridden both and what they think of the wheels. May end up with C50 9000's for the safe bet, but they are a bit heavier.


----------



## Tarmac646 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have no personal experience with these wheels, but do have a friend that owns a set and he absolutely loves them, he has been ridding for years and has tried out different wheels including the zipp 404s and said that he will keep these for many years. I am getting ready to replace my American classic aero 420 3 with the Reynolds aero 58. 
I will post after I get them and try them out.


----------



## Tarmac646 (Aug 14, 2013)

If anyone else has any comments on the Reynolds aero 58 please post.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

I had 58/72's but recently got rid of them. I found that they spin up well, not fast but well. Crosswind control was fantastic, only in major gusts did I ever feel anything and even then it was slight. They handled crosswinds as well as my zipp 303 fc and better then my reynolds forty six and giant pslr1-aero.

They are a fantastic wheel set, I got rid of my aero bike so I'm downgrading to shallower rims. I would have kept them if they were both 58's.


----------



## Tarmac646 (Aug 14, 2013)

*2013 Specialized Tarmac on Reynolds Aero 58s*



r1lee said:


> I had 58/72's but recently got rid of them. I found that they spin up well, not fast but well. Crosswind control was fantastic, only in major gusts did I ever feel anything and even then it was slight. They handled crosswinds as well as my zipp 303 fc and better then my reynolds forty six and giant pslr1-aero.
> 
> They are a fantastic wheel set, I got rid of my aero bike so I'm downgrading to shallower rims. I would have kept them if they were both 58's.


Just puchased the Reynolds Aero 58s this week and rode them yesterday, wheels felt great they are fast and handled very well, crosswind control was also great compared to other wheels breaking was better than other carbon wheels when dry but really not much improvement when wet just the same as other carbon wheels. Very happy with the wheels they also look good. Worth every penny if you ask me.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet look and nice review, thx for sharing!


----------



## roadrun (Feb 10, 2009)

They look great, thanks for the picture.


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

Just pulled the plug and bought a pair. Can't wait to get them...might be a couple of weeks though as they have to make it through customs first.
Was looking at the Enve 6.7 but thought they were just too deep for my purposes and the 3.4's to shallow. The 58's sound like a nice compromise between the 3.4 and 6.7.


----------



## Rickard Laufer (Jan 1, 2013)

cervelott said:


> Just pulled the plug and bought a pair. Can't wait to get them...might be a couple of weeks though as they have to make it through customs first.
> Was looking at the Enve 6.7 but thought they were just too deep for my purposes and the 3.4's to shallow. The 58's sound like a nice compromise between the 3.4 and 6.7.


That is my thought of the Enve to. What hubs are those, DT swiss 240 straight pull or 180 versions? Does these rims take in water through the spokes holes?

Anyone care to share actual weight?


----------



## cervelott (Mar 18, 2010)

First ride was last night. Really like these wheels. Not as light as my Bora tubulars (obviously) so they do not accelerate as fast but they cut the wind beautifully and handle crosswinds with ease, surprisingly well actually.

Initially thought there was some play in the freehub but discovered that DT Swiss hubs require the skewer to be tightened to take out the play unlike other wheels I have. No play after the skewers went on and shifting was perfect!

Got some valve extenders for these wheels but opted for a 80mm tube that fit through the rubber seal that seals the valve hole where it meets the rim. There is a review that says the tester lost this rubber seal in his testing but if you get a extended tube with a nut (specialized sells a 80 mm version) the nut will hold the rubber seal in place.

The quality of the build is excellent, the wheels are stiff and I didn't sense any flex when sprinting hard (I'm a 212 lbs Cyldesdale). Braking was on par with my Bora's and very good.

I think these Reynolds wheels are the bomb and can't understand their lack of popularity. They are getting rave reviews and I can see why. 

Would love to see a tubeless version as I'm partial to the comfort of tubeless but otherwise am extremely happy with these wind cheaters.


----------



## pressed001 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have just purchased a pair of the 58's for an unreasonably great price. The reviews that I have read are all very good. I am wondering if you guys want to follow up on your initial reviews. After a couple years of use, you must have reached some conclusions about the wheels.
Too bad it is winter and the streets are all wet. I may get to try them soon, maybe not. But I wait until it is bone dry outside.
I actually ordered the 46mm pair but the shop sent me the 58 on accident. I figured to keep them after discussion with the shop (same price!). It is just that I was so absolutely impressed with the older Assault wheel set I had (2008 version), that I had to get a HQ set of Reynolds for myself.
I hope these end up being as good as the reviews suggest.


----------

